Ask HN: How to prevent losing confidence in the idea few days after starting up - throwawaybagbag
======
sharemywin
I think it depends on the idea. It's tricky because... why are you losing
confidence.

Also, if you don't feel that strongly about something a few days later then I
doubt you should work on it.

Don't get me wrong I've got many ideas I went out found the perfect domain
name and then it died.

I think the best thing to do is create a landing page and/or talk with some
potential users.

------
itamarst
Base your idea on evidence and research, rather than "this sounds like a good
idea!"

If you don't have evidence or research, start on that first.

------
pickitupsnake
The idea must solve a pain point that you experience. Then you will only lose
confidence if you realize the pain in de minimis.

